# Any plans for top bar hives



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

These websites should get you some good ideas. I personally use the first link. You should have no trouble with minimal tools and woodworking skills. 

http://mistressbeek.com/2009/05/03/diagram-and-plans-for-a-top-bar-hive/
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm
http://www.saveourskills.com/topbarhive


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

This looks like a good web page for some ideas.
http://www.horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/gable-roof-hive-top-plans.shtml


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Here is a simple one:
http://nmbeekeepers.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/14-LesHiveNMBKA.pdf

and another:
http://nmbeekeepers.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/10-BeeksTBHDrwgsOct012.pdf


----------



## Jake Hetterick (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you guys and gals I will try them out


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

take a look at mine 
www.augustcottageapiary.wordpress.comThey are to Phil Chandler's dimensions.
I would also suggest checking out the biobees website for other topbar plans, and the happy hour at the top bar hive blog for lists of plans and links out to them.


----------



## Jake Hetterick (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## BobRagsdale (Nov 23, 2014)

Jake, good luck with your hive building. When selecting your design and length, be sure to consider the volume of the hive. One four foot hive can have a very different volume from another depending on the dimensions. For example a 3' hive built to Wyatt Mangum's dimensions has nearly the same volume as one built according to Mike Bush's guidance. I have a calculator you can use here. Both designs are excellent starting points, as are the designs of many others.


----------



## Jake Hetterick (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks I will need that what is the normal length and width of one of these hives


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

There really isn't a "normal". A couple years ago a lot of folks were making them like Phil Chandler, since he had a guide on making TBHs available. Then Wyatt Mangum put out a book and a bunch of people started going with his type of hives. Les Crowder also has a guide on making hives. A lot of folks make the bars the same length as Langs. the bar length sets the hive width. 

For the length I go just under 4 foot so I can have a 4 foot top. If the top is longer than 4 foot you end up with a lot of waste.


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

mine are 44" long, and have a 16.5" top bar. the top is a piece of aluminum roofing corrugate.

like shannon said, there's no standard.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake, as was just said, there is no normal. But that can be a good thing! You get to decide what you want and use any material you have on hand. People make these hives out of wood, bamboo, plastic, old barrels and even adobe clay. What is important is to make all of yours the same size. You will probably not be exchanging bars and hives with someone else any time soon. As you expand and get more hives, try to keep them the same so you can exchange resources between your own hives. That is something you will do.


----------



## Jake Hetterick (Feb 4, 2015)

Cool cool. So you can make them as long as you want them to be its just up to the builder on length and width well I was thinking of making two that was about 4 or 5 ft long is 5 ' to long jw


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

No, it is not too long. All of mine are 4 feet and it seems to be a really good size for me. When the hive gets full, I know it is time to do a split. I did 4 feet because the first one I did was from a sheet of plywood and that was the width of the sheet. I have stayed with it ever since with no downside that I can find. There is plenty of space for a good size colony and room for honey too. I did the calculations once and the total inside volume is about the same as 4 medium 8 frame Langs or 2 deeps and 1 medium 8 frame Lang.


----------



## Jake Hetterick (Feb 4, 2015)

Dang sounds good I think I am going to build one of them


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Four feet is a good length. Five feet is the maximum, in my experience, that you can get them to use the space.


----------



## Jake Hetterick (Feb 4, 2015)

Yea thanks I will try to get pics of it when I build it


----------

